# Pacemaker for the stomack,new device!



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently,the device is for the people with gastroparesis.I'm asking me if ibs sufferer can benefits from something like that.Here the link: http://www.temple.edu/temple_times/2-1-01/pacer.html


----------

